# BluRay - Wireless MP3 stream from PC?



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

So I was checking out the latest BluRay players and noticed a bunch of them had wireless connectivity listed as a feature. I knew this was used to pulldown extra bluray content and ocasional updates... but then I saw that some like the Samsung BD-P4600 are claiming that it comes with a 


> Wireless receiver dongle
> For wirelessly streaming videos, songs and photos from your PC directly to your TV.


btw... this was listed as a distinct item separate from the netflix/pandora features... 

- Has anyone tried this out? 
- Are there other similar products that do the same thing?
- Will the "new thing" be attaching the home theater to the home network?


One of my goals is to have iTunes, photos, home video and Youtube available in my living room.
Is this a solution?


Thanks!

TK


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds cool cause it's wireless. Wonder how the video would travel wireless? :scratch:

I have all of this already with my DirecTV receivers and my PS3. Can't do iTunes (no loss in my opinion) but I can play mp3's, videos, show photos, etc. This is all via a wire though.


----------



## torreykite (Jul 7, 2009)

mechman said:


> Sounds cool cause it's wireless. Wonder how the video would travel wireless? :scratch:
> 
> I have all of this already with my DirecTV receivers and my PS3. Can't do iTunes (no loss in my opinion) but I can play mp3's, videos, show photos, etc. This is all via a wire though.


Good point. depending on the volume of data the network could have some latency. However they are already touting this as a feature to be able to download off the net... when most broadband is 3 to 10 mbps. Many wireless networks are 54 to 108 mbps. I would even be fine with setting up a wired gigabit network.... just to have one standard network for all of my devices.

For the most part my PC usage is around productivity. The productivity center in my house is the Kitchen so that's where my desktop is setup. I'm fine with wiring up the house but the thought of running coaxal (for tv), Eithernet AND HDMI (or some other collection of av cables) is just a pain. 

IMO it's silly to pack a PC with high-end video and sound cards when a BluRay or DVD player is just that... a device that is built to read data and render it in an AV signal. 
Why not just get the data into that same device using a method other than a disc (via sneaker net).

Sorry for the rant... just making conversation. onder:

TK


----------

